# Flaschenpost, aber wie?



## doppelclicerIN (29. November 2004)

Mich erwartet wieder mal eine Herausforderung: Ich möchte eine Flaschenpost gestalten. Das heißt eine Flasche, die irgendwie alt und vergammelt aussieht. Wer weiß ein paar Tipps? DANKE!


----------



## ShadowMan (29. November 2004)

Hi du!

Mehr Infos sind nicht drin?

Also nach deiner Frage gibts für mich nur eine Antwort:
Glasflasche nehmen, "versauen" und dann fotographieren. Fertig!

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## doppelclicerIN (29. November 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und sorry, dass ich nicht ausführlicher geworden bin. Also, ich stelle mir vor, an einem Strand (davon habe ich Bilder) liegt eine Flasche, wie gesagt einigermaßen authentisch gealtert...  Ich dachte eben, es gibt eine Möglichkeit, wie es ja in Photoshop für fast alles eine gibt, irgend so ´nen Grünspan oder Algen oder sowas auf die Flasche zu zaubern... Gruß Heidrun


----------



## ShadowMan (29. November 2004)

Hallo Heidrun!

Das ist doch schon viel besser *g*
Also die Flasche würde ich fotographieren und dann mit Grunge-Brushes etwas dreckig machen und Algen sind auch auf jeden Fall mit PS machbar. Am realistischsten schauts natürlich aus wenn du Fotos von Algen hast und diese dann freistellst und auf der Flasche anbringst.
Falls das alles zu viel Aufwand ist oder dir nicht gefällt würde ich mir wie schon gesagt eine Flasche schnappen, auf nen Spielplatz gehen, die Flasche dort in den Sand stecken, etwas Grünzeuch dran und Foto 
Das dann nachzubearbeiten so das es aussieht als wäre es an einem Strand ist dann sehr einfach.

Es führen viele Wege nach Rom.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

